

Richard Florida: The Roadmap to a High-Speed Recovery  - chrismealy
http://www.tnr.com/article/economy/76961/richard-florida-reset-recovery-economy-future

======
LewisSlamilton
Florida is talking not just start-ups, but also education etc. And he's on the
money...

